# 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?



## Hywelo50 (25. Juni 2016)

*120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Einen wunderschönen,

wie dem Titel zu entnehmen ist bin ich mir nicht sicher was Sinnvoller wäre. Auf er einen Seite einen Monitor mit 120 oder 144 Hz oder doch 1440p? Beides zusammen ist mir zu teuer (480€). Die Graka wird vermutlich eine 1070 oder eine 980. Auf jeden Fall nvidia.
Mein Budget sollte die 300 Mark nicht überschreiten. Denke das ist alles was wichtig ist.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*



Hywelo50 schrieb:


> Denke das ist alles was wichtig ist.


Da hast du dich leider geirrt. 
Was wird denn so gespielt? Eher schnellere Spiele (zB Egoshooter, Rennspiele, ...) oder langsamere (RPGs,...)?
Bei schnelleren würde ich einen 120/144Hz Monitor nehmen, wenns etwas langsamer ist einen WQHD.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Und was ist für dich 2K? Warum auf jeden Fall NVIDIA? 

BTW: Wenn du von "300 Mark" sprichst, sollen wir nach Monitoren für 150€ kosten oder sind die 300€ vllt doch möglich?


----------



## BeNoX (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Ich würde noch ein paar Tage warten bis die RX480 draußen ist und die Tests abwarten, wenn die gut ausfallen und sie ungefähr wie eine gtx 980 performt dann die 8GB Version holen und das Geld das du im Vergleich zu ner gtx1070/980 gespart hast in einen Monitor wie den Asus MG278Q stecken. (IPS, 144hz, 1440p und AdaptiveSync)


----------



## Equalizer- (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Hallo @Hywelo50,

schnelle Games ala Shooter / Rennspiele etc. wie über mir bereits richtig angedeutet von @ Th3D3str0y3r würden dann einen Sinn ergeben - zu 85% leider auch nur mit einem "TN" Panel.

TN Panel = schlechtere Bildquali im gegensatz zu einem IPS Panel - aber dafür schnellere Schaltgeschwindigkeiten.

IPS Panel = meistens viel viel bessere Bildquali, Ausleuchtung / viel kräftigere Farbdarstellung etc....... / 

Es gibt zwar auch verdammt flinke IPS Panels - "aber diese wiederum würden dein Budget von Max 300.- Euros übersteigen".

Bin z.B. selbst ein Besitzer von einem Eizo Foris  FS2434-BK Full HD. (IPS Panel) seit cirka 2 jahren - und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Bildqualität / Farbendarstellung / Darstellungsqualität etc. im gegensatz zu einem TN Panel. (60 Herz)

EIZO FORIS FS2434-BK, LED-Monitor schwarz, 2x HDMI, DVI-D '('HDCP')', USB 3.0, Sound

Hier ist z.B. ein Test von Prad, kannst ja mal Lesen wenn Du magst:

Test Monitor Eizo Foris FS2434-BK

Auch Testete PCGH den Monitor 10/2014 mit einer Benotung von 1,92. (Heft)

Viel Glück


----------



## Hywelo50 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Also. In erster Linie spiele ich Arma 3.
ABER ich will mir auch BF 1, Forza Horizon 3, CoD MW Remaster reinziehen. Im Moment spiele ich noch Cities Skylines, BF3 und GTA V. Abgesehen von BF3 wird sich das auch nicht ändern denke ich.

Warum nvidia? Ganz einfach in meinem nächstem PC ist ein i7 6700k bzw 6800k und ich mag das irgendwie nicht wenn das gemischt ist. KP ob die Performance vom Mischen beeinträchtigt wird. Und bevor ich ne 1060 empfohlen bekomme die will ich auch nicht da Arma 3 max. 2 Gb Speicher nutzt und ich diese mit min. 256 bit angebunden sein sollen.

Und ja mit 300 Mark sind 300€ gemeint.


----------



## XeT (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Also eine viel viel bessere bildqualität hast du nur wenn du nicht VOR dem monitor sitzt. Ansonsten Spiele und Preis sind wie gesagt wichtig.

2k gibt s als auflösung nicht  
Wenn du die 1440p monitoren meinst das ist wqhd.

Edit: Intel ist nicht nvidia. Da mischt du genauso. Amd mit freesync ist keine schlechte option.


----------



## Hywelo50 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Ja mit 2k sind 1440p gemeint bzw. WQHD.

Das Intel nicht gleich nvidia ist ist mir auch klar. Aber Intel zu nvidia und AMD zu ATI/AMD. Ist halt so ne Sache.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*



Hywelo50 schrieb:


> Aber Intel zu nvidia und AMD zu ATI/AMD. Ist halt so ne Sache.


Wat? 
Du kannst auch vollkommen problemlos Intel CPUs mit AMD GPUs, bzw AMD CPUs mit Nvidia GPUs kombinieren.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

2K ist wenn dann FHD, sollte eigentlich auch logisch sein.

Bei 300€ nimmst du entweder den Dell U2515H, Iiyama GB2488HSU B2, BenQ XL2411Z oder den Viewsonic XG2401.
Den angesprochenen Eizo FS2434 würde ich nicht nehmen.
Der ist zwar ganz gut, aber für das gleiche Geld kriegst du den Dell mit mehr Zoll und ner höheren Auflösung.


----------



## Hywelo50 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Jaa. Ich weiß dass das geht. Ist ja alles PCIe mit 16 Lanes Anbindung. So ein kleines bisschen Ahnung habe ich auch. Ich meine die Kopfsache. Das ist so ein Tick von mir.


----------



## Equalizer- (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Die Frage  aller Fragen: 

Möchtest Du eine schlechte Bildqualität (TN Panel) oder eine bessere für 300.- Euros (IPS) ?

Was ist dir pers. lieber ?


----------



## Hywelo50 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Ich denke mal das die Verzögerung eines IPS Panels mir Noob nicht auffallen. Die paar ms sollten bei meinem Internet Ping den Braten nicht Fett machen.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*



Equalizer- schrieb:


> Die Frage  aller Fragen:
> 
> Möchtest Du eine schlechte Bildqualität (TN Panel) oder eine bessere für 300.- Euros (IPS) ?


So schlecht ist Qualität nun auch wieder nicht und TN hat andere Vorteile.

Edit:
Die Reaktionszeit des Monitors hat nichts mit dem Ping zu tun.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*



Hywelo50 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das die Verzögerung eines IPS Panels mir Noob nicht auffallen. Die paar ms sollten bei meinem Internet Ping den Braten nicht Fett machen.



Dann solltest du nen IPS-Panel nehmen. Der U2515H wäre die Standardempfehlung.


----------



## Equalizer- (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> So schlecht ist Qualität nun auch wieder nicht und TN hat andere Vorteile.
> Edit:
> Die Reaktionszeit des Monitors hat nichts mit dem Ping zu tun.



1.) Schnellere Schaltzeiten, aufgrund weil weniger Dargestellt werden muss im gegensatz zu einem IPS Panel und somit schlechterer Bildquali, richtig. 

(Ka wo drinn Du da einen Vorteil darin erkennst, wenn die Quali schlecht ist aber dafür schnell...)

Wer Bitteschön Kauft sich bewusst einen LCD mit mieser Bildquali, wenn er einen mit guter / sehr guter haben kann ? (Erkläre mal Bitte. - Danke.)

2.) Reaktionszeiten des Panels haben nichts mit dem Ping (Antwortzeiten: A-B) gemein, richtig erkannt.


----------



## Hywelo50 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Ich meine ich habe einen Ping von 50. Wenn da jetzt nochmal ne Hand vl. zwei Hände voll ms draufkommen ist das eh egal. Ich spiele zu 95% online.


----------



## Equalizer- (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*



Hywelo50 schrieb:


> Ich meine ich habe einen Ping von 50. Wenn da jetzt nochmal ne Hand vl. zwei Hände voll ms draufkommen ist das eh egal. Ich spiele zu 95% online.



Das ein sogenannter "Ping" (Momentaufnahme des Messens - zwischen der Antwortzeit / en - (A-B) Variert, ist dir nicht Bewusst - und nicht "Konstant" Abläuft / Ablaufen kann im Internet ?


----------



## Hywelo50 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Nun ja. Wenn ich die hübschen Farben nicht sehe wird mir nie auffallen dass ein tn Panel nicht so schön ist. Wie bei einer SSD. Die ganze Zeit denkt man sich ist eh nur Spielzeug aber wenn man mal eine hatte kann man nicht mehr ohne. 

Andere Frage: 144 Hz Monitore werden oft mit g Sync bzw free Sync beworben. Braucht man das oder gehen die 144 Hz auch ohne. Und gehen die in meinem Falle auch mit free Sync von AMD.


----------



## XeT (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*



Equalizer- schrieb:


> Das ein sogenannter "Ping" (Momentaufnahme des Messens - zwischen der Antwortzeit / en - (A-B) Variert, ist dir nicht Bewusst - und nicht "Konstant" Abläuft / Ablaufen kann im Internet ?



Das du eine allgemeine aussage, die der veranschaulichung dienen soll: Es wird 1ms gegen 8ms nicht merken auf die goldwaage legst, aber einfach sagst tn hat ein schlechteres bild weil isso. Mehr gab deine Begründung nicht her. Hut ab, hilfreich ist anders.

Die monitorauswahl von jom passt.
Ansonsten solltest du deinen Kopf von komischen ideen und vorurteilen befreien


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*



Equalizer- schrieb:


> 1.) Schnellere Schaltzeiten, aufgrund weil weniger Dargestellt werden muss im gegensatz zu einem IPS Panel und somit schlechterer Bildquali, richtig.
> 
> (Ka wo drinn Du da einen Vorteil darin erkennst, wenn die Quali schlecht ist aber dafür schnell...)
> 
> Wer Bitteschön Kauft sich bewusst einen LCD mit mieser Bildquali, wenn er einen mit guter / sehr guter haben kann ? (Erkläre mal Bitte. - Danke.)


Du vergleichst hier nen 6bit+FRC TN mit nem 8bit IPS, klar kann der TN da nicht ganz mithalten.
Hast du mal gleichwertige Panel miteinander verglichen, vielleicht sogar kalibriert?

Schnelle Reaktionszeiten, weil weniger dargestellt werden muss, ist das dein Ernst?
Dann müssten ja TN und IPS bei der gleichen Auflösung die gleiche Reaktionszeit haben, oder wie soll ich das verstehen?

Wenn du den Vorteil eines schnellen 144Hz Monitors noch nicht gesehen hast, dann hol das mal nach.



Hywelo50 schrieb:


> Ich meine ich habe einen Ping von 50. Wenn da jetzt nochmal ne Hand vl. zwei Hände voll ms draufkommen ist das eh egal. Ich spiele zu 95% online.


Nochmal:
Dein Ping in Spielen hat nichts mit der Reaktionszeit des Monitors zu tun.
Das ist kein Gesamt wert den du einfach zusammenrechnen kannst.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Ob man den Vorteil von 144 Hz sieht, ist aber bei jedem unterschiedlich.


----------



## Equalizer- (26. Juni 2016)

XeT schrieb:


> Das du eine allgemeine aussage, die der veranschaulichung dienen soll: Es wird 1ms gegen 8ms nicht merken auf die goldwaage legst, aber einfach sagst tn hat ein schlechteres bild weil isso. Mehr gab deine Begründung nicht her. Hut ab, hilfreich ist anders.



Einer vom Fach hätte es verstanden, Du selbst nicht, ok. (Nicht negativ sehen / oder falsch verstehen.)



JoM79 schrieb:


> Du vergleichst hier nen 6bit+FRC TN mit nem 8bit IPS, klar kann der TN da nicht ganz mithalten.
> Hast du mal gleichwertige Panel miteinander verglichen, vielleicht sogar kalibriert?
> 
> Schnelle Reaktionszeiten, weil weniger dargestellt werden muss, ist das dein Ernst?
> ...



Bin vom Fach seit 22 jahren, also erzähl mir nix Ok ?

Danke

Anmerkung: Bitte gebe nicht Quark von dir der nicht stimmt.

Danke


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Den Unterschied zwischen 1ms und 8ms echter Reaktionszeit merkt man, aber die meisten eher nicht.
Bei 60Hz ist es noch annehmbar, aber bei 144Hz wird es ein deutlicherer Unterschied.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Nur weil jemand behauptet vom Fach zu sein, sagt das ja erstmal nichts über die Kompetenz aus. Ist zumindest meine Erfahrung.

Ich persönlich hab lieber IPS-Panel, dass muss aber eben jeder selbst rausfinden, was einem zusagt.


----------



## Equalizer- (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Schnelle Reaktionszeiten, weil weniger dargestellt werden muss, ist das dein Ernst?
> Dann müssten ja TN und IPS bei der gleichen Auflösung die gleiche Reaktionszeit haben, oder wie soll ich das verstehen?



Dieses Statement  von Dir beweist eindeutigt, exemplarisch, das Du (Nicht falsch verstehen.) keine Ahnung von der Materie hast, sorry.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*



Equalizer- schrieb:


> Bin vom Fach seit 22 jahren, also erzähl mir nix Ok ?
> 
> Danke
> 
> ...


Bitte was, ich erzähle Quark?
Hier mal vier Bilder, zwei Monitore bei jeweils FHD 60Hz mit Schaltzeiten, deltaE+C und Gammawerten.
1x TN und 1x IPS.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da du ja vom Fach bist, kannst du ja gleich sagen welche Grafiken zu TN und IPS gehören.
Und dann erklär mir bitte noch, was Quark an meiner Aussage ist?


----------



## Equalizer- (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur weil jemand behauptet vom Fach zu sein, sagt das ja erstmal nichts über die Kompetenz aus.



Soooo, warum gibt es "Lehrjahre - Meisterjahre" wo sich Menschen Fachkompetenzen aneignen über viele Jahre ? Willst Du alles in abrede stellen und verneinen / verleugnen - nur Deine eigene wahrheit als die richtige empfinden ? ...Ah Ja.....

Deine denkensweise ist nicht Korrekt.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Was genau machst du denn, wenn du da so viel Wert darauf legst?

Außerdem hab ich nur meine Erfahrungen mitgeteilt, da war keinerlei Verleugnung oä. dabei. Das würde man auch sehen, wenn du meinen Post komplett zitiert hättest.
Aber das ganze gleitet jetzt auch so langsam ins OT, zumal ich deinen Post auch als PA interpretieren könnte. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/misc.php?do=showrules


----------



## Equalizer- (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Da du ja vom Fach bist, kannst du ja gleich sagen welche Grafiken zu TN und IPS gehören.
> Und dann erklär mir bitte noch, was Quark an meiner Aussage ist?



Sieh mal, "Trolle solle man nicht Füttern!" 
Und dies Tue ich auch nicht. 

Einer vom Fach hätte mit 100% Sicherheit, niemals solche "NICHTS AUSSAGENDE" Bildchen gepostet sondern mit wirklichen realen Fakten gekontert !

Wie bereits geschrieben - Du hast (Nicht falsch verstehen.) keine Ahnung von der Materie - und kommst mit Murks daher, wo man nur den Kopf schütteln kann.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Du weicht allen Fragen aus die dir hier gestellt werden und behauptest dann noch ich wäre ein Troll. 
Begründe deine Angaben doch mal, du bist du vom Fach. 
Genauso antworte mal auf meine Fragen, da ich ja Quark erzähle, solltest du vom Fach doch in der Lage sein mir zu erklären, wo mein Fehler liegt. 
Obwohl, welche Aussagen sind denn genau falsch?


----------



## Equalizer- (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Was genau machst du denn, wenn du da so viel Wert darauf legst?[/url]



Habe seit 1994 einen Meister in TV / Fernsehtechnik und Bilde aus. 

Der Stumpfsinn / und vieles falsches, das teilweise hier vom Stapel gelassen wird, ist wahnsinn !

Aber ok, sollen sie alle machen und gut ist. BB


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*



Equalizer- schrieb:


> Habe seit 1996 einen Meister in TV / Fernsehtechnik und Bilde aus.
> 
> Der Stumpfsinn / und vieles falsches, das teilweise hier vom Stapel gelassen wird, ist wahnsinn !
> 
> Aber ok, sollen sie alle machen und gut ist. BB


Dann klär uns doch mal auf.
Erzählen kann man viel, aber du hast hier noch überhaupt nichts begründet.


----------



## Gripschi (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Dann stell es bitte richtig!

Aktuell kommt von dir ehr Stunk und keine Klarstellungen.

Dein Meister schön und gut aber dann erkläre es und werd bitte nicht beleidigend anderen ggü.

Da du vom "Fach" bist und ausbilden tust sollt man meinen einen vernünftigen Ton und entsprechende Umgangsformen sind vorhanden.

Also Bitte: Stell es richtig. Es bringt doch nix jetzt einen auf Bockig zu machen nur weil andre nicht Konform sind mit dir was das Ganze angeht .

Nur wenn du Stumpfsinn unterstellst sollte man es Begründen.

Einen Meister vorschieben zählt nicht. Gibt genug die Ahnung haben sollten Sie aber nicht haben. (Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen/ ist allg gemeint).

Fg


----------



## Equalizer- (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Dann stell es bitte richtig!
> 
> Aktuell kommt von dir ehr Stunk und keine Klarstellungen.
> 
> ...



Die Problematik die sich hierbei stellen würde, ist die Tatsache, das so wie es scheint, einige dem sogenannten "Fachschinesich" nicht Folgen könnten -

 (Aufgrund von nicht existentem Grundlehrwissen - das vorrausetzend ist um eine Thematik im Detail verstehen zu können.) 

und dies ist der Umstand, das man sehr weit Ausführen müsste um es den allermeisten halbwegs irgendwie erklären zu können. (Nicht falsch verstehen.)


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Versuch es doch erst mit den ganz einfachen Fragen die dir gestellt wurden.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Hast du mal gleichwertige Panel miteinander verglichen, vielleicht sogar kalibriert?





JoM79 schrieb:


> Bitte was, ich erzähle Quark?





JoM79 schrieb:


> Welche Aussagen sind denn genau falsch?


Und allgemein welchen Stumpfsinn wir hier erzählt haben.


----------



## Equalizer- (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Und allgemein welchen Stumpfsinn wir hier erzählt haben.



(Aufgrund von nicht existentem Grundlehrwissen - das vorrausetzend ist um eine Thematik im Detail verstehen zu können.)


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*



Equalizer- schrieb:


> Wer Bitteschön Kauft sich bewusst einen LCD mit mieser Bildquali, wenn er einen mit guter / sehr guter haben kann ? (Erkläre mal Bitte. - Danke.)


Ich zum Beispiel. Hatte die Wahl zwischen WQHD IPS und FHD 144Hz. Wobei ersterer Aufgrund der Bildqualität immer gelobt wurde, im Gegensatz zum zweiten. Letzterer ist es trotzdem geworden.

Und was hältst du davon uns mal mit deiner Weisheit zu erleuchten? Es kommen nichts als leere Worthülsen, die niemandem helfen.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*



Equalizer- schrieb:


> (Aufgrund von nicht existentem Grundlehrwissen - das vorrausetzend ist um eine Thematik im Detail verstehen zu können.)


Da du ja wie du immer wieder betonst vom Fach bist, scheinst du nicht wirklich willens zu sein uns Antworten zu geben.
Du weichst jeder noch so einfachen Frage aus und zweifelst bei jedem hier das Wissen an.
Also zweifel ich dein Wissen auch an.
Oder wieso kommst du sonst zu so einer Aussage?


Equalizer- schrieb:


> 1.) Schnellere Schaltzeiten, aufgrund weil weniger Dargestellt werden muss im gegensatz zu einem IPS Panel und somit schlechterer Bildquali, richtig.


----------



## Equalizer- (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Du weichst jeder noch so einfachen Frage aus und zweifelst bei jedem hier das Wissen an.
> Also zweifel ich dein Wissen auch an.



Noch einmal Xtra für dich : (Aufgrund von nicht existentem Grundlehrwissen - das vorrausetzend ist um eine Thematik im Detail verstehen zu können.) 

Was sollte es also bringen, mich mit dir zu unterhalten wo Du 0,0 Grundwissen / Grundlehrwissen besitzt - und lieber absolut falschen Quatsch vom Stapel lässt, so wie auch  @Th3D3str0y3 versucht mich aus der Reserve Locken zu wollen. ?

Würden wir uns hier nun über die Physikalischen wie auch Thermischen Fakten und deren Nachteile etc. unterhalten - (Fachschinesich - Grundwissen) einhergehen, so würdet ihr nicht weiter Argumentieren können und müsstet zuerst die Suchmaschiene anstrengen. 

Um es ganz einfach Plump auf den Punkt zu bringen, damit ihr es versteht - in einfachen Worten = Ein "TN" Panel ist ist nicht nur Tech. Qualitativ, sondern auch was die letztendlich Bild Quali. betrifft, 100% Abzulehnen und ein IPS Panel vorzuziehen.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Du bist ja nicht mal in der Lage uns aufzuzeigen, wo unsere Fehler liegen.
Ich denke du bildest aus?
Wie vermittelst du einem Lehrling denn Wissen, wenn du nicht mal in der Lage bist einfache Fragen zu beantworten?


----------



## Equalizer- (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wie vermittelst du einem Lehrling denn Wissen, wenn du nicht mal in der Lage bist einfache Fragen zu beantworten?



Komisch, die 2 Lehrlinge  bei uns kommen super klar bei uns und wir verstehen uns auch sehr gut (WICHTIG) und sie bekommen sehr viel Fachwissen vermittelt im Team, weil sie On Top sind !  Auch in der Schule sind sie sehr gut dabei, kann nicht Klagen, ehrlich nicht.

Die 2 Jungs sind Top.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Na dann viel Spass mit deinem übermässigem Fachwissen und unbegründeten Aussagen, Beleidigungen, Herabsetzungen und null Interesse daran Fragen zu beantworten.


----------



## Equalizer- (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

@JoM97,

ich verweise auf Post #35 - Seite 4

Oder kannst  / könntest Du mit Fachbegrifflichkeiten ala : c6 - y8 - v3 Linie legen etc. überprüfen usw. etwas anfangen ?

Nein ?

Post #35


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Ne lass mal.
War auch klar das wieder irgendwas anderes kommt, anstatt einfach mal auf die eine einfache Frage zu antworten:
Wer hat hier welchen Quatsch zu welchem Zeitpunkt geschrieben und warum ist das Quatsch?

Mal als Beispiel eine Aussage von dir:


Equalizer- schrieb:


> 1.) Schnellere Schaltzeiten, aufgrund weil weniger Dargestellt werden muss im gegensatz zu einem IPS Panel und somit schlechterer Bildquali, richtig.


Ein TN funktioniert anders als ein IPS und deswegen ist er schneller.
Anzeigen tun sie aber das Gleiche.


----------



## Gimmick (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Da Equalizer- nach Post #12 irgendwie verlernt hat sich verständlich  auszudrücken (Nicht falsch verstehen.), versuche ich mich mal an einer  Interpretation.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ne lass mal.
> War auch klar das wieder irgendwas anderes kommt, anstatt einfach mal auf die eine einfache Frage zu antworten:
> Wer hat hier welchen Quatsch zu welchem Zeitpunkt geschrieben und warum ist das Quatsch?
> 
> ...



Ich vermute er bezieht sicht auf die am weitesten verbreiteten 6 bit TN Panels. Dabei hast du nur 2^18=262 144 _wirklich_ verschiedene Farben. Um mehr Farben für den Menschen darstellen zu können wird auf verschiedene Arten gedithered. 
Es gibt aber auch 6 bit IPS und 8 bit TN Panel, je teurer desto bit. 

Zudem sind/waren 6 bit ein Nachteil der TN Technologie haben aber direkt nichts mit der Geschwindigkeit zu tun. Also sie sind nicht schnell weil sie nur 6 bit nutzen.

Aber selbst im Vergleich 8 bit IPS und 8 bit TN bietet IPS immernoch das bessere Bild.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*



Equalizer- schrieb:


> Bin vom Fach seit 22 jahren, also erzähl mir nix Ok ?



Ich hatte im ersten Moment überlegt, ob ich dazu was sage, dachte dann aber "komm, lass mal". Aber nach den weiteren Aussagen von dir, kann ich es nicht lassen:

*Wer vom Fach ist, muss es nicht erwähnen, denn den Leuten merkt man das an!*


----------



## luvicer (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Lange nicht mehr so gelacht.


----------



## Nikmido (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*



Equalizer- schrieb:


> Was sollte es also bringen, mich mit dir zu unterhalten wo Du 0,0 Grundwissen / Grundlehrwissen besitzt - und lieber absolut falschen Quatsch vom Stapel lässt, so wie auch  @Th3D3str0y3 versucht mich aus der Reserve Locken zu wollen. ?



Wenn ich sowas schon lese -> "Kopf gegen Tisch"

Wenn es danach ginge, dürften deiner Meinung nach hier also nur mehr diplomierte Hochschulprofessoren Ratschläge geben, weil alle anderen sowieso "keine Ahnung" haben? Du prahlst hier mit deinen angeblichen Qualifikationen rum und hast noch nicht eine faktenbasierte Aussage rausgehauen.

Selbst das: 





Equalizer- schrieb:


> Um es ganz einfach Plump auf den Punkt zu bringen, damit ihr es versteht - in einfachen Worten = Ein "TN" Panel ist ist nicht nur Tech. Qualitativ, sondern auch was die letztendlich Bild Quali. betrifft, 100% Abzulehnen und ein IPS Panel vorzuziehen.


kann man nicht so einfach pauschalisieren. Es gibt meiner Ansicht nach durchaus Szenarien, wo ein TN Panel ein IPS aussticht.

Bisher kommt es eher so rüber, als wolltest du mit einer (augenscheinlich falschen) Identität protzen und dabei die Zeit aller - vor allem des TE - hier in diesem Thread verschwenden. Jemandem mit einem Meisterabschluss in TV- und Fernsehtechnik, der noch dazu junge Menschen ausbildet und aufs Berufsleben vorbereitet, dem müsste doch eigentlich etwas daran liegen, den Hilfesuchenden hier im Forum etwas von seinem breit gefächertem Wissen zu vermitteln, oder liege ich da falsch? Dass das auch ohne Fachchinesisch und komplexem herumphilosophieren funktioniert, wissen wir nicht erst seit heute, denn sonst gäbe es dieses Forum gar nicht. Stattdessen weichst du mit stumpfen Ansagen und lächerlichen Ausreden aus, ohne deine "Fachkompetenz" auch nur einmal sinnvoll eingebracht zu haben. Ich gratuliere.


----------



## Hywelo50 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Also ich hatte eigentlich nicht vor eine Doktorarbeit zu diesem Thema zu schreiben. 
Ich habe aus dem Threat gelernt dass man mit einem IPS Panel (was für mich der 1440p Monitor bedeutet) schönere Farben genießen kann als mit einem TN Panel der dafür eine schnellere Bildwiederholrate hat. Nun bleibt mir die Qual der Wahl mich zu entscheiden welche Technologie für mich mehr Vorteile bringt.


----------



## ZMC (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Ich finde den Unterschied zwischen FullHD (1080p) und WQHD (1440p) bei gleicher Bildschirmdiagonale nicht so extrem, der Unterschied zwischen 60Hz und 144Hz zieht mir hingegen den Teppich unter den Füßen weg. Von daher klar für 144Hz. Zumal Schriften und so weiter bei einem 27" FullHD weiterhin gut zu lesen sind. Bei 1440p / 27" ist man doch schon mal am Zoomen - was leider nicht überall geht.


----------



## Nikmido (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*



Hywelo50 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte eigentlich nicht vor eine Doktorarbeit zu diesem Thema zu schreiben.
> Ich habe aus dem Threat gelernt dass man mit einem IPS Panel (was für mich der 1440p Monitor bedeutet) schönere Farben genießen kann als mit einem TN Panel der dafür eine schnellere Bildwiederholrate hat. Nun bleibt mir die Qual der Wahl mich zu entscheiden welche Technologie für mich mehr Vorteile bringt.



Es gibt mittlerweile auch IPS-Monitore mit schneller (bzw. schnell genügender) Bildwiederholrate. Allerdings leiden IPS-Monitore oft an Backlightbleeding oder IPS-Glow, was je nach Modell mehr oder weniger stark ausfallen kann. Es gleicht also beinahe einer Lotterie, hier ein gutes Modell zu erwischen. Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau im Desktop-Monitor-Segment gibt es leider nicht bzw. ist noch nicht massentauglich (OLED), deshalb muss man seine eigenen Bedürfnisse abwägen und sich dann für das "geringere Übel" entscheiden. Das ist natürlich etwas übertrieben, denn man kann sowohl mit TN als auch mit IPS Panels sehr viel Spaß haben, ansonsten hätte es schon längst eine Nerdrevolution gegeben 

Vielleicht liest du dir auch noch ein paar Tests zu Monitoren mit einem VA-Panel durch. Dieses bietet einen höheren Kontrast und einen guten Schwarzwert im Vergleich zu TN und IPS, kann aber unter Umständen etwas langsamer als diese beiden sein. Bei einem 60Hz Bildschirm würde ich persönlich ein VA-Panel sicherlich einem IPS vorziehen.


@Equalizer-:

Eine Frage: Warum meldest du dich hier an, wenn deine Beiträge neben Aussagen wie "Brauch ich euch nicht zu erklären, ihr seid eh zu dumm dafür" oder "Ich hab 31 Jahre Berufserfahrung, also hör auf klüger zu sein als ich" nur heiße Luft beinhalten? Du hilfst weder den Threaderstellern noch anderen Usern, sondern sorgst für Off-Topic und verschwendest die Zeit derer, die sich all diese Beiträge durchlesen, in der Hoffnung eine Antwort auf ihre Frage oder ihr Problem zu finden.

Da du mir eine PN geschickt hast, die all das beinhaltet, was du hier in mehreren Beiträgen schon mehrfach breitgetreten hast, aber niemanden weiterhilft und du selbst aber leider keine PNs empfangen "möchtest", hier ein gut gemeinter Ratschlag meinerseits, der soll dich nicht persönlich angreifen und ist wirklich ernst gemeint:

Wenn du wirklich Ahnung von einem Thema hast, versuche doch dein Wissen so gut es geht einzubringen. Du musst doch nicht unbedingt auf Fachbegriffe oder 200-Seiten lange Doktorarbeiten zurückgreifen, vieles lässt sich auch einfach umschreiben oder erklären. Das Forum ist der beste Beweis, denn hier wird tagtäglich vielen Menschen geholfen UND gleichzeitig Wissen und Weiterbildung zum Thema Hardware vermittelt. Wenn du das nicht hinkriegst ist das doch kein großes Problem, aber dann lass es bitte einfach bleiben schlechte Stimmung und Off-Topic Beiträge zu provozieren.

MfG Nikmido


----------



## Wanderer92 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*



Equalizer- schrieb:


> Um es ganz einfach Plump auf den Punkt zu bringen, damit ihr es versteht - in einfachen Worten = Ein "TN" Panel ist ist nicht nur Tech. Qualitativ, sondern auch was die letztendlich Bild Quali. betrifft, 100% Abzulehnen und ein IPS Panel vorzuziehen.



So eine Pauschalaussage hätte ich von einen Profi nicht erwartet.
Wir sind hier immernoch auf PCGames Hardware und das Ziel ist häufig nicht die möglichst perfekte Darstellung eines Standbildes.
Wenn ich einen schnellen Shooter spiele, leidet bei einen IPS-Panel extrem die Darstellungsqualität in der Bewegung.


----------



## Hywelo50 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*



ZMC schrieb:


> Ich finde den Unterschied zwischen FullHD (1080p) und WQHD (1440p) bei gleicher Bildschirmdiagonale nicht so extrem, der Unterschied zwischen 60Hz und 144Hz zieht mir hingegen den Teppich unter den Füßen weg. Von daher klar für 144Hz. Zumal Schriften und so weiter bei einem 27" FullHD weiterhin gut zu lesen sind. Bei 1440p / 27" ist man doch schon mal am Zoomen - was leider nicht überall geht.



Nach genau so was habe ich gefragt. Danke schön! Wenn du mir jetzt noch was gutes Empfehlen kannst bist du mein Held für heute!
Sollte die 300€ nicht sprengen und auch maximal 27" groß sein.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Naja ich finde WQHD für 27" als perfekt, aber es kommt auch auf den Sitzabstand an.
Bei mir sind das ca 60-80cm und da lässt sich alles perfekt erkennen und man braucht nicht zoomen.


----------



## Octobit (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*



Equalizer- schrieb:


> (Aufgrund von nicht existentem Grundlehrwissen - das vorrausetzend ist um eine Thematik im Detail verstehen zu können.)


Ganz ehrlich: Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen. Ich behaupte mal, ich könnte dir, auch wenn du wahrscheinlich wenig bis gar kein Wissen in meinem Fachbereich hast, dir viele Sachen erklären. 
Dazu benötigt man zwei Kompetenzen: Zum einen musst du dir vorstellen können, wie es ist, darüber nichts zu wissen und zum anderen musst du komplexere Gedanken genügend reduzieren können und damit auf ein angemessenes Niveau senken. Das mag dann nicht bis ins kleinste Detail richtig sein bzw vollständig, aber das Gegenüber sollte das Grundkonzept verstanden haben.

Zurück zu IPS vs TN: Mich interessiert da eher wenig die genauen technischen Details, ein grober Überblick reicht mit entsprechender Begründung. 
Aber da du gerne auf dein Wissen und das Nicht-Wissen von anderen pochst, hier mal eine Frage, die durchaus auch in meinem Fachbereich liegt:
Was ist der Unterschied von Fluorophoren gegenüber phosphoreszierenden Materialien wie sie in OLED-Displays vorkommen. Halt dich nicht zurück, ich bin zuversichtlich, das zu verstehen. 

@Topic: Ich persönlich habe ein hochauflösendes IPS-Panel vorgezogen, spiele aber auch nicht so wahnsinnig schnelle Spiele. Am besten wäre es natürlich, wenn du dir mal ein WQHD bzw. 144Hz Panel anschauen könntest. Dann kannst du entscheiden, was dir wichtiger ist.


----------



## Meroveus (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*



Equalizer- schrieb:


> Bin vom Fach seit 22 jahren, also erzähl mir nix Ok ?



Ich weis ... "nicht füttern" und so und eigentlich bin ich auch nicht der Typ, für das was gleich kommt, aber ich habe ungelogen den ganzen Thread nur deinetwegen gelesen und kam zu dem Entschluss, du bist gar nicht vom Fach, sondern Politiker. 

Ich meine habe schon lange niemanden mehr mit angeblichem "Non-Stop-Knowledge" ala, vom Fach, Meister, Ausbilden gesehen, der so um den Brei herumgeredet hat wie du. Das ist echt erstaunlich. Anstatt uns mit deinem angeblichem Wissen zu erleuchten, wird nur mit Merkmalen geprahlt, die anscheinend nicht vorhanden sind (nicht falsch verstehen).

Das war der beste Thread den ich seit langem verfolgt habe und ich würde es immer wieder tun .

@ Topic: Den kann ich nicht bieten, da ich mit der Thematik nicht vertraut bin. Aber zum Glück bin ich da anscheinend nicht der einzige .


----------



## TTasse (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*



Meroveus schrieb:


> Ich weis ... "nicht füttern" und so und eigentlich bin ich auch nicht der Typ, für das was gleich kommt, aber ich habe ungelogen den ganzen Thread nur deinetwegen gelesen und kam zu dem Entschluss, du bist gar nicht vom Fach, sondern Politiker.



Haha - hab mir beim Lesen des Threads absolut das gleiche gedacht xD

übrigens sehr guter witz zu dieser Situation: A new twist on an old joke. : Jokes


----------



## Gripschi (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Davon ab hat er eine Löschung seines Accountes beantragt.

@Topic:

Schwierig, ich steh vor nem ähnlichen Problem. Hab mich noch nicht geschafft zu Entscheiden.


----------



## Octobit (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Werde ihm kaum nachweinen  

Ich würde auf jeden Fall auf ordentliche Ergonomie achten. Persönlich ist es bei mir ja direkt 4k IPS geworden mit 60Hz. Aber ich spiele auch nur relativ anspruchslose Sachen 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stratton (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Mich persönlich macht Input-Lag wahnsinnig. Daher habe ich immer ein besonderes Augenmerk darauf.


----------



## Hywelo50 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Nun ich habe mit einem Kollegen privat über das Thema gesprochen und der meinte wenn die 144 FPS unterschritten werden würde es auch zu irgendwelchen Problemen kommen. Weiß da jmd mehr?


----------



## Gimmick (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*



Hywelo50 schrieb:


> Nun ich habe mit einem Kollegen privat über das Thema gesprochen und der meinte wenn die 144 FPS unterschritten werden würde es auch zu irgendwelchen Problemen kommen. Weiß da jmd mehr?



Was heisst "Probleme"?

Mit VSync [an] fallen die FPS halt auf 144/2=72 fps.
Mit VSync [aus] gibt's Tearing. 

So wie bei jedem anderen Monitor auch. Nur weniger auffällig durch die hohe Refreshrate.


----------



## Hywelo50 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Und wenn ich nur ca. 30 FPS erreiche.


----------



## TTasse (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Was heisst "Probleme"?
> 
> Mit VSync [aus] gibt's Tearing.




Wobei Freesync ja dort ansetzt um das tearing auszuheblen, oder?


----------



## Thaiminater (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*



Hywelo50 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich nur ca. 30 FPS erreiche.



Naja ab 40 FPs greift Freesync wenn du 30 hast wird Framedoubling genutzt


----------



## ZMC (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Da muss man aber auch von Monitor zu Monitor nachgucken wie die "Dynamic Range" ist. Ich meine, beim Acer XG270HUomidpx geht FreeSync ab 35Hz los?


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Die Range bei meinem XL2730Z liegt bei 35-144Hz ..


----------



## hehmar (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Noch mal so eine allgemeine Frage: Was sind denn für euch "schnelle" bzw. " langsame" Spiele die ihr auf den jeweiligen Monitoren (WHQ/ IPS) spielt? 

Also ist z.B. GTA V noch langsam? Oder heißt "schnell" wirklich, dass ihr in der ESL CS:GO zockt, wo es auf Millisekunden bei der Darstellung ankommt?

Das brennt mir schon lange auf den Nägeln, habe in etwas das gleiche Problem bei der Monitorwahl


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Also für mich ist schnell Quake, Unreal Tournament und Konsorten.
Danach kommen dann CS, BF und CoD.


----------



## hehmar (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Mhmm also bei den schnellen Spielen auf 144Hz setzen und bei denen der "zweiten Stufe" dann doch eher auf WHQ? Bzw. sieht man bei den langsameren spielen die Verzögerung überhaupt noch?

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass der Monitor bei meiner Neukomposition am schwierigsten auszuwählen ist


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Würde bei CS Bf usw auch auf 144Hz setzen, aber ist alles ne persönliche Entscheidung.
Auf nem schnellen 60Hz kann man das auch spielen, aber mir macht das bei 144Hz mehr Spass, wirkt einfach flüssiger.
Auch fällt es mir leichter "gut" zu spielen.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Würde bei CS Bf usw auch auf 144Hz setzen, aber ist alles ne persönliche Entscheidung.
> Auf nem schnellen 60Hz kann man das auch spielen, aber mir macht das bei 144Hz mehr Spass, wirkt einfach flüssiger.
> Auch fällt es mir leichter "gut" zu spielen.



Dem kann ich uneingeschränkt zustimmen!
Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass das Aiming etwas "erleichtert" wird. Beim 144Hz Monitor fühlt es sich einfach direkter an, 60Hz sind im Vergleich etwas schwammig.
Und meine Stats in Bf4 bestätigen das sogar


----------



## hehmar (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Jut, dann bleibt es bei 144Hz...und außerdem: wenn ich mich gar nicht erst an WHQ gewöhne flasht 4K dann irgendwann richtig


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Warum nicht beides?
ROG SWIFT PG278Q
Da du 300 Mark hast, passt es ja dann wieder in Euro 
Kaufe lieber einmal vernünftig und Ruhe ist.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*



BBQ-Pirat schrieb:


> Da du 300 Mark hast, passt es ja dann wieder in Euro


Wie sollen ihm 150€ dabei helfen?


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Furz im Kopf... 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hehmar (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: 120Hz+ oder doch lieber 2k für gaming?*

Solltest du das Angebot trotzdem für 150€/300€ sehen bin ich dabei


----------

